# FORT STORY (CAPE HENRY LIGHT) BEACH



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fished Saturday morning from 6am till 8am using fishbites crab and bloodworms. Managed three very small Whiting on the bloodworms and a three foot Sandy on the crab which managed to pull my sand spike out of the ground and had me chasing my rod to the water. .


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> Fished Saturday morning from 6am till 8am using fishbites crab and bloodworms. Managed three very small Whiting on the bloodworms and a three foot Sandy on the crab which managed to pull my sand spike out of the ground and had me chasing my rod to the water. .
> View attachment 68094
> View attachment 68095


Haha! Nice catch. That always makes for some quick excitement.


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice shark - and save on the rod!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

I usually carry a 2x4 in my cart to hammer my spikes down in the sand so I don't lose a rod, has worked so far, also if you loosen drag up pretty good it might keep something from running off.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

eastcoastsurfer said:


> I usually carry a 2x4 in my cart to hammer my spikes down in the sand so I don't lose a rod, has worked so far, also if you loosen drag up pretty good it might keep something from running off.


It was hammered in pretty good but my drag was too tight. It was one of those times when you haven't caught anything, turn your back on your rods and start twiddling with things on your cart and when I finally came to my senses, the rod was heading towards the water. Lesson learned.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> It was hammered in pretty good but my drag was too tight. It was one of those times when you haven't caught anything, turn your back on your rods and start twiddling with things on your cart and when I finally came to my senses, the rod was heading towards the water. Lesson learned.


😂


----------



## Nick m (Jun 7, 2021)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> Fished Saturday morning from 6am till 8am using fishbites crab and bloodworms. Managed three very small Whiting on the bloodworms and a three foot Sandy on the crab which managed to pull my sand spike out of the ground and had me chasing my rod to the water. .
> View attachment 68094
> View attachment 68095


Great catch! I've wanted to fish up there but being relatively new to the area I haven't because I'm not sure where to go and what is allowed. I've drove through the area scoping it out and it's beautiful. Thanks for posting and the motivation. I'm going to give that area a go for sure.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Is that an area for active/retired military only ?


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

pcbtightlines said:


> Is that an area for active/retired military only ?


Yes, you have to be military active duty/dependents, government contractor with appropriate ID or retired military/civil service also with appropriate ID. You can only fish between dawn and dusk and the main beach access is the walkway across the street from the gas station and exchange/PX. Good luck.


----------



## Nick m (Jun 7, 2021)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> Yes, you have to be military active duty/dependents, government contractor with appropriate ID or retired military/civil service also with appropriate ID. You can only fish between dawn and dusk and the main beach access is the walkway across the street from the gas station and exchange/PX. Good luck.


Thank you sir. This is very helpful info.


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

Make sure you bring some bug juice, the flies can be annoying out there at times. I usually go there when other fishing spots are over crowded. The PX has some nice tackle inside


----------

